# [New App]When you say "baby i love you", the mobile will show



## wangxing (Jun 9, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
When you say "baby i love you", the mobile will show your lovely baby's pictures or your girl friend's pictures.
When you say "my dog", the mobile will show your cute dog's pictures.
When you say "give me 5", the mobile will show 5 dollars to you.
It is amazing and magic.

Now you have Speak Pics and you can realize it easily.
Please install Speak Pics and Click to speak, and make everything simple.

First of all, please press Menu to add some pitures,
First of all, please press Menu to add some pitures,and when you play the pcitures slides, pay attention to select the interval and photo frames.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speakpixfree

Please enjoy it.


----------

